# Change your own oil, how to "protect" against a future possible warranty denial?



## bobt2382 (Jul 29, 2009)

I changed my own oil at the 10K recommended interval. I read a post somehwere that the poster contacted VWoA customer care requesting that his oil change be "documented". I decided to do the same. The following is the email request and reply. I found their reply interesting when they stated that the dealership maintenance system does not interface with VWoA customer care and that VWoA customer care can not input information into the dealership maintenance system.

Anyway, for what it's worth:

Volkswagen Customer CARE Center

I changed my engine oil @ 9963 miles on 24 Oct 2010. I would like the VW service records to indicate same to protect my warranty. I replaced the original oil with approximately 4.3 liters of Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200 SAE 5 W-30 with VW-504.00 and 507.00 approvals. Changed original filter with MANN oil filter compatible with OEM part number: 071-115-562-C. 

Please enter this information into the VW maintenance system for future reference. 
I plan on using a VW service center for the next oil change at 20K miles. 
Please respond when request is completed.

Their reply:

Dear Mr. Bobt:

Thank you for your e-mail regarding the oil change you performed on your Golf TDI. I understand you wish for us to document your oil change.

I have documented your oil change information so we have it on file here at the Customer CARE Center. I recommend keeping your receipts for your own personal records as well. In the case of a warranty repair, the dealership may request your maintenance records in order to determine what type of oil you used when you performed maintenance on your car. Dealerships do not have access to our Customer CARE records so they would depend on you with supplying them with your maintenance records. 
The Golf TDI is the perfect blend of performance, safety, and quality. I hope your TDI brings you many years of dependable motoring.

If I may be of future assistance, please don’t hesitate to contact me again by e-mail at www.vw.com or through our Customer CARE Center at (800) 822-8987. If I am not available, one of my colleagues will be able to assist you. In addition, you will soon be receiving a Volkswagen Customer Care satisfaction survey. Please take a few moments to complete this. Your feedback is important for it will allow us to serve you more effectively in the future.
Sincerely,
Customer CARE Advocate


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

keep your receipts and keep a log of what was done and when. some dealers will ask others will assume. don't be bullied by the dealer, they'd like you to think they're the only ones who can perform the service.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

screw the dealer change your own oil for the rest of cars life and service outside the dealer at a perfomance shop.....


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

All you need is receipts for the oil/filter and there is no problem. This has always been the case.


----------



## bobt2382 (Jul 29, 2009)

TechMeister said:


> All you need is receipts for the oil/filter and there is no problem. This has always been the case.





gmikel said:


> keep your receipts and keep a log of what was done and when. some dealers will ask others will assume. don't be bullied by the dealer, they'd like you to think they're the only ones who can perform the service.


Thanks for the replies. I was concerned that anyone can produce receipts, but how do you actually prove that you changed the oil? Guess it's similar to the dealer using the wrong oil, not completely draining the old oil, etc. No guarantees anymore. I would/will use the dealer if I could find one that I trusted and had competent technicians, not just part changers. They are hard to find. Bought the car on the east coast and haven't established a relationship with one yet.



dubbinmk2 said:


> screw the dealer change your own oil for the rest of cars life and service outside the dealer at a perfomance shop.....


I tend to agree, but I do need them for software upgrades and warranty repairs/replacements, no? There are a few TSBs and software upgrades that may apply to my particular vehicle and would like to get these checked and completed. AFAIK, the dealers are the only ones able to complete these.


----------

